

Sci-fi explode-a-rama sprung from Jerry Bruckheimer's middle school diary - batoure
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/02/ars-plays-titanfall-editors-share-their-thoughts-on-the-beta/

======
NAFV_P
> _Judging by the general Internet reaction to Titanfall, some of you readers
> are no doubt crying at the injustice of the second scenario described. Many
> see innovations like that smart pistol as just another example of the
> "dumbing-down" of the hardcore shooter experience, removing the need for the
> kind of aiming dexterity genre fans have been grooming since the days of
> Wolfenstein 3D in the name of "accessibility." First-person shooters should
> be about twitch-reflexes, split-second timing, and the ability to line up
> and fire a headshot in a single smooth motion, the argument goes. This new
> homing pistol ruins that in favor of skill-free, aim-free kills._

There used to be some FPS releases, like a later "Medal of Honor" release, on
the PS2 that did not have controller options for left handers, which pretty
much flies in the face of the above quote.

